# Parking  Lot  Lighting



## north star (Jun 28, 2011)

*& & & &*

I have been asked to find out what standards apply to providing lighting

of "non-enclosed" parking lots.   These parking facilities are the typical

"grade level, ...all open" type parking lots.

What illuminescent levels are required at "foot level" to be able to

navigate from any area of the facility?  Also, does security lighting

play any part in calculating / determining the lighting levels?

Thanks!

*& & & &*


----------



## ICE (Jun 28, 2011)

I bet there is an energy code for that.  Too early for me.  Can I get coffee here?


----------



## permitguy (Jun 28, 2011)

I think this thread covered most of it:

http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?4835-Dark-during-daytime


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 28, 2011)

Many jurisdictions also have requirements for allowable "Light Pollution".


----------



## north star (Jun 28, 2011)

** * * **

Thanks for the input so far.

I should have been a little moe specific in my request...

What section(s), in any code book, or other applicable standard,

specifically addresses the minimum illuminescent levels required

at foot level?

It is my understanding that "open air" type parking facilities

do not fall under the I-codes, except for Accessibility.

Outside of Accessibilty requirements, what is the minimum amount

of lighting required [ at foot level ], for someone to be able to

travel / navigate from "the back 40" of a parking lot to a building /

store / structure ?

NFPA, ...ANSI, ...OSHA, other ?.........Would the 1 foot candle

"inside a building" also apply to the parking lots?........If so,

please cite the standard from which this requirement is

obtained.

Again "thank you" for your input!

Coug Dad,

Thanks for the reminder about allowable light pollution......That's

going to be a local AHJ requirement.

*% % % %*


----------



## permitguy (Jun 28, 2011)

> It is my understanding that "open air" type parking facilities do not fall under the I-codes, except for Accessibility.


Unless they are part of the exit discharge, which is usually the case because they are between the exit and the public way.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 28, 2011)

Relevant Codes and Standards

The following agencies and organizations have developed codes and standards affecting the design of outdoor surface parking. Note that the codes and standards are minimum requirements. Architects, engineers, and consultants should consider exceeding the applicable requirements whenever possible:

•P-100, Facilities Standards for the Public Buildings Service, GSA

•International Building Code

•Manual on Uniform Traffic Control Devices for Streets and Highways (ANSI D 6.1e)—provides guidance on pavement marking and signage

•Recommended Practice Manual: Lighting for Exterior Environments (RP-33-99), Illuminating Engineering Society of America (IESNA)

•UFGS 32 17 24.00 10 Pavement Markings

http://www.wbdg.org/design/park_surface.php


----------



## ICE (Jun 28, 2011)

For certain there's a code or standard somewhere that provides a measurable value. Lumens, lux or foot-candles but how are you going to measure any of those?  Well a meter of course.  Can I borrow yours the next time?  Don't have one you say.  Try this, can you see your feet.  If that doesn't work for you then ask a plan check engineer, they would know or at least know where to look {and that could turn out to be at your feet}.


----------



## north star (Jun 28, 2011)

*& & & &*



> "*Unless they are part of the exit discharge, which is usually the case **because they**are between the exit and the public way*."


True enough!....Most parking lots are not public property.# # # #


----------



## steveray (Jun 28, 2011)

Egress lighting like PG said....


----------



## Frank (Jun 28, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> I bet there is an energy code for that.  Too early for me.  Can I get coffee here?


Parking lots and drives --0.15 Watts/sq ft --  2009 IECC Table 505.6.2


----------



## ICE (Jun 28, 2011)

Frank said:
			
		

> Parking lots and drives --0.15 Watts/sq ft --  2009 IECC Table 505.6.2


So by my calculations, you must be able to see if your shoelaces are tied.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jun 29, 2011)

I think local zoning might cover this.  The Illuminating Engineering Society of North Americe (IESNA) publishes several (expensive) guidelines & handbooks: http://www.ies.org/store/index.cfm?killnav=1

I believe I've read that the light of the full moon is less than 1/10 FC, so outdoor light levels don't need to be nearly as high as indoors.  I've generally used 1 FC average, with 1/2 FC minimum.  Nowadays people are getting more paranoid, so they might want more light than this.


----------

